# Iron Within (HH short story)



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Iron Within (HH short story) is being published in Hammer & Bolter : Issue 5. I thought this was going to be in Age of Darkness? Is it going to be in both? 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Digital/Hammer-and-Bolter/Hammer-and-Bolter-5.html


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Seems that way. _Feast of Horrors_ by Chris Wraight, which is also in this edition, was featured in the BL Live 2010 chapbook so it looks like we'll see a few stories recycled.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah there already has been with Waiting Death and The Dark Path


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

jasonbob said:


> Yeah there already has been with Waiting Death and The Dark Path


Waiting Death, if Im not misstaken, is already released on audio and I was for one pretty disappointed with that story. Not much happening but it was cool to see bad ass Straken.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Right.. and now it's here...and I thoroughly enjoyed it, despite some things that probably needed a better explanation


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I read it today, and really enjoyed it. I liked the slight expansion of fluff regarding the Hrud, and the seeming fact that SMs can actually die of old age. I also found it interesting that even before the Heresy started, there were marines that questioned and doubted their primarch, thus leading to their veritable exile to the outer reaches of the galaxy.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> and the seeming fact that SMs can actually die of old age.


Not really. 



It seems to me that the Warsmith and Venerable Vastopol were actually suffering from the entropic aura of a full Hrud migration, eating away at their bodies to such a point that not even the Astartes implants could revert


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to say I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

@Lupe, 


It says that entropic field accelerates the ageing of everything in it, including stone and adamantium. They aged while in the field, but once clear, it ceased to take effect. Unfortunatley the resultant ageing was irreversable.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

@Khorne's Fist


Yeah, but I don't know if the rate at which Astartes cells normally age can be compensated by the implants. Could be that the entropic field just pushed the aging process past the point where the Astartes body can regenerate. I just didn't read that as a conclusive proof, but it's an interesting theory nonetheless


----------

